# Importing Car on a temporary basis



## arranhare (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm relocating to South Africa as a temporary resident on a 3 year work permit. I want to import my car for some or all of the period of time that I am there. I am finding it extremely difficult to get a straight forward answer from my relocation agents. Some advice recommends a Carnet some a temporary import permit - both seem to require logging a deposit equivalent to the duty if I permanently important the car which is then reclaimed when the vehicle is shipped back to the UK. My plan will be to export the car back when I leave South Africa or when the permit expires (whichever is earlier). Does anyone have experience of importing a car temporarily? for how long? does the vehicle then need a SA registration? how does insurance work while in SA? Is it worth the trouble? Thanks for your help!!


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

arranhare said:


> I'm relocating to South Africa as a temporary resident on a 3 year work permit. I want to import my car for some or all of the period of time that I am there. I am finding it extremely difficult to get a straight forward answer from my relocation agents. Some advice recommends a Carnet some a temporary import permit - both seem to require logging a deposit equivalent to the duty if I permanently important the car which is then reclaimed when the vehicle is shipped back to the UK. My plan will be to export the car back when I leave South Africa or when the permit expires (whichever is earlier). Does anyone have experience of importing a car temporarily? for how long? does the vehicle then need a SA registration? how does insurance work while in SA? Is it worth the trouble? Thanks for your help!!


Basically this is going to be a HUGE hassle and really isn't worth it. 

I looked at doing this at one stage and it's just not worth it.

I don't think you can import your car if you are just going over to S.A. as a temporary resident. I believe you have to have P.R. and you will just have T.R. So you won't be able too.

Here is a link Used motor vehicles


----------

